# Welches Prog für s/t-diagramm?



## Flo-1- (12 Dezember 2007)

hallo,

ich habe hier mal gesucht, und bei google auch schonmal, aba nichts richtig nützliches gefunden.

welches programm nutzt ihr, um Weg/Schritt - Zeit -Diagramme zuerstellen?

Fluiddraw? oda gibs direkt Programme, wo ich die Variablen eintragen, und diese dann logisch verknüpfe.

denn in den Siemens Softwarepaketen ist doch so etwas nicht mit inbegriffen, oder?

danke, mfg, flo


----------



## vierlagig (12 Dezember 2007)

du hast nur interesse an dem diagramm oder auch an den daten?

wenn es um die darstellung geht, würd ich mir mal DIAGRAM STUDIO 5.3 angucken, gibts als shareware im world wide web


----------



## Flo-1- (12 Dezember 2007)

eher so was hier, nur halt in einem ordentlichen diagramm.

mfg, flo


----------



## vierlagig (12 Dezember 2007)

..........so?


----------



## Flo-1- (12 Dezember 2007)

yp, das sieht ganz gut aus, dankeschön für den schnellen support.

mfg, flo


----------



## Rayk (13 Dezember 2007)

mit Fluidsim geht es auch Demo unter http://www.fluidsim.de/fluidsim/indexdemo4_d.htm...


----------



## drfunfrock (13 Dezember 2007)

Gut und günstig geht so etwas mit gnuplot


----------



## Flo-1- (13 Dezember 2007)

also, wenn ich ehrlich bin, damit komm ich nicht zurecht.

alles in befehlen in zeilenform eingeben. mathematisch kann das programm sehr viel, aber ich bekomme z.b. kein grafisches diagramm hin. oder gibt es die dokumentation auch auf deutsch? ich habe sie nur auf englisch gefunden. ich mach zwar gerade nen techniker-studium, aber beim technischen englisch hab ich trotzdem noch nicht ganz so den durchblick.

mfg, flo


----------



## marlob (13 Dezember 2007)

Flo-1- schrieb:


> also, wenn ich ehrlich bin, damit komm ich nicht zurecht.
> 
> alles in befehlen in zeilenform eingeben. mathematisch kann das programm sehr viel, aber ich bekomme z.b. kein grafisches diagramm hin.


Also wenn man gnuplot einmal verstanden hat dann ist es, meiner Meinung nach, ein klasse Programm um Diagramme zu zeichnen. Vor allem wenn es darum geht, Diagramme automatisch zu generieren.
Für den normalen Windows Mausschubser ist es aber nichts



Flo-1- schrieb:


> oder gibt es die dokumentation auch auf deutsch? ich habe sie nur auf englisch gefunden. ich mach zwar gerade nen techniker-studium, aber beim technischen englisch hab ich trotzdem noch nicht ganz so den durchblick.


(Technisches) Englisch sollte man als Elektrotechniker oder Ingenieur auf jeden Fall können. Muss ja nicht perfekt sein, aber zumindest um Dokus zu lesen und zu verstehen
Aber hier mal ein paar Links zu deutschen Dokus für gnuplot. Sie sind zwar nicht so umfangreich wie die englische Doku. Aber vielleicht reicht es um anzufangen.
http://www.semibyte.de/dokuwiki/informatik:linux:gnuplot#erster_start
http://userpage.fu-berlin.de/~voelker/gnuplotkurs/gnuplotkurs.html#intro
Visualisieren                      von Daten mit Gnuplot


----------



## Flo-1- (14 Dezember 2007)

danke erstmal, für die deutschsprachige unterstützung. klar, das stimmt schon mit dem englisch, allerdings lebe ich ja hier in deutschland, und in deutschland ist die muttersprache deutsch. und wenn ein programm nur englischsprachige unterstützung hat, lösche ich es einfach wieder, denn ich setzt mich ungern 3 tage hin und übersetze eine dokumentation ( es sei denn, es ist beruflich, da bekomm ich es ja auch bezahlt ;-) ) aber je mehr ich mir das ganze anschaue, desto mehr verstehe ich das ganze prog. nehmt ihr das um solche flussdiagramme zu erstellen? 

mfg, flo


----------



## drfunfrock (14 Dezember 2007)

z.B.: 

f(x)=sin(x)
plot sin(x)

Einfacher geht es nicht mehr. Man kann auch Daten aus ASCII-Dateien einlesen, die dann durch ein Space getrennt werden.


----------

